# Solved: error message when trying to log into a site



## wildcat81 (Sep 15, 2013)

I am trying to get into my work site and all morning I have tried to log on and this is all I get.

GET
URL:	/irj/portal
Error Code:	0x38cf04d3
Error Text:	DPWWA1235E Could not read the response status line sent by a third-party server. Possible causes: non-spec HTTP headers, connection timeout, no data returned. This is not a problem with the WebSEAL server.

I have never seen this before I tried to call in to our call center and no offense but on a Sunday all i could get was someone who didn't speak very good English and he didn't seem to know how to help with this problem so I'm in need of some help. Anyone ever seen this? If so what is it and what can i do about fixing the problem. Thank you

I'm using windows 7.
Tried on both internet explorer and Google chrome get same error message.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Turn off any and all firewalls and try again.


----------



## wildcat81 (Sep 15, 2013)

If anyone came across this and was wondering it let me on later in the day. When i called my customer service again they just said the system was overloaded too many people trying to get on the site at once! Had nothing to do with anything I did or could do. Thanks anyway.


----------

